# High Speed DSL Provider Inq.



## moehunter (Apr 3, 2007)

I am looking to possibly move to Acanac High Speed DSL service.
I have never heard of them and none of my friends or family are with them.

The only thing stopping/slowing me from moving is in order to get the best deal you have to sign up and PAY for the entire year in full.

Does any one have any experiences with this company, first hand or from friends.
I am in Ontario, Canada but I see they provide service to both CAN & US

Thanks, Moe


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Moe:Welcome to TSG:
I know nothing about this provider,but just as a matter of prudent shopping,I would be very hesitant about paying a year in advance for a service that I knew nothing about,especially in the DSL provider arena.The services provided by these providers vary wildly,based on how far away from the telco office you are,quality of lines servicing your neighborhood and home,how many users are on a particular server,when are the peek times etc.
So my advise would be,be very cautious in doing this,get some kind of a guarantee as to dowload speed,and get somekind of trial period(30 days) to see if this works for you.
Good Luck


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here are some reviews of Acanac, sounds like something to avoid.

http://www.dslreports.com/nsearch?q=Acanac&action=Go


----------

